

Google OnHub ships without IPv6 support - devinus

Just got my OnHub in the mail yesterday.<p>Boy, was I disappointed when I realized that it didn&#x27;t support IPv6. :(
======
wmf
Supposedly it's coming:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/OnHub/comments/3j6tzl/onhub_disappo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/OnHub/comments/3j6tzl/onhub_disappoints/cumu06k)

I guess consumer electronics are being developed like games now.

~~~
voltagex_
Routers have been like this since firmware updates were easily distributable.
It's lucky there's an update at all

------
mindcrime
WTF? How can anybody ship a consumer Internet device without IPv6 support in
2015? That's ridiculous.

I mean, that would have been a bad idea years ago, since we all have a vested
interest in spreading IPv6 support. But now, when even laggards like TWC
support IPv6 on 90% of their residential network - and more and more Internet
sites are up and running on IPv6 - shipping a device like that is just
shortsighted as hell.

